# Prolimatech Genesis, i5-3570K, hohe temps



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen Prolimatech Genesis auf meinem i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHZ
Die Temperaturen und Spannungen: Ich habe offset -0,1V eingestellt, habe unter last laut cpu-z 1,12-1,128 V anliegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum liegt package temp höher als die coretemp?
ist vielleicht cputin die echte package temp?
Prime 95 läuft mit dem inplace large fft test.
Ich habe schon lüfter getauscht usw aber es bringt nichts.
Im moment habe ich 2 bitfenix spectre 120mm @ 12 und 7V vorn einblasend
ein 1500 umin 120mm b equiet shadowwings hinten ausblasend.
1 bitfenix spectre 140mm und ein bequiet shadowwings 140mm  @ 1000umin.
im deckel habe ich ein 900 umin 120mm enermax t.b.silence.
ich habe ihn schon einblasend, ausblasend montiert und weggelassen. es ändert nichts.
Warum ist das so warm? der genesis müsste doch eig. besser kühlen oder?
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

Also die VID hat erstmal nichts zu sagen. cpu-z zeigt auch nicht immer die richtige vCore an. Bei mir zumindest ist die angezeigte bei CPU-Z etwas niedriger als die normale.
Ich würde gern mal wissen, in welche richtung dein CPU kühler montiert ist, bzw welche wlp da aufgetragen ist. vllt hast du zu viel oder zu wenig aufgetragen.
wie fest ist der kühler angeschraubt? mein tip: nur handfest, da man a) bei dünnen schrauben das gewinde zerstört und b) ein zu fest montierter kühler die temperaturen auch erhöht. 
bläst deine grafikkarte hinten raus? ist der cPU kühler fan evt nach unten montiert, sprich, dass er auf die grafikkarte zeigt?

zu deiner vcore auf 4,2ghz kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich mich mit oc nicht auskenne. kommt mir aber so jetzt nicht unbedingt viel zu hoch vor. denke auch nicht, dass das der grund für die krassen temps ist.


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Mein CPU-Kühler zeigt nach hinten, die Graka hat DHE, heizt also den Innenraum eig. auch nicht auf.
Bild hübsch mit Paint gemalt  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Case ist ein Lian Li PC8FIB Midi Tower.
Die Wlp war vllt ein bissl viel, ich habe aber schon die weiche WLP vom Kühlerboden entfernt und nur noch eine dünne WLP-Schicht auf der CPU gelassen, die Temps sind gleich geblieben.
LG Gurkensalat
edit: das muss oben beim enermax natürlich 900 u/min heißen


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

der cpu kühler sollte aber so ausgerichtet sein, dass er der fan nach vorne zeigt oO
der zieht nämlich rein, also die kalte luft von vorne durch den CPU Fan in die lamellen


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Wie nach vorne?
also der lüfter drückt luft durch den kühler in richtung des hecklüfters.
Wenn ich ihn umdrehe stimmt doch mein Airflow nicht mehr oder?


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

der FAN an den lamellen des Cpu lüfters ZIEHT luft an. dreh den ganzen kühler rum!
der zieht luft durch die lamellen.

wenn du es nicht glaubst, klemm alle anderen fans ab und halt mal n feuerzeug an den fan des cpu-kühlers


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Ich kann den Kühler nicht umdrehen  sonst passt der nicht rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da drückt der Lüfter Luft durch die Lamellen des Gelb markierten Kühlkörpers oder? Bin iwie verwirrt


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

aso sorry, das ist ein top blower.
dachte es ist ein tower kühler^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2012)

@ target 

Weder noch ....beides 
Hier damit du weißt worum es überhaupt geht 
Test: Prolimatech Genesis

@TE

Mach mal einen der vorderen Lüfter aus und teste dann nochmal .

Momentan drückst du mehr Luft ins case hinein wie du hinausbeförderst.
Das kann dazu führen das ein Luftsack entsteht da der herausbefördende Lüfter nicht gezwungen ist sich die Luft zusammen zusuchen sondern einfach das nimmt was vor ihm ist.

das kann dazu führen das die meiste Luft im Case nicht ausgetauscht wird 

Kann mich auch irren aber das zu testen geht ganz schnell .

Aber mal was anderes ....
Was für Raumtemps hast du gerade ?
Denn momentan Temps abzuwägen ist recht sinnfrei bei den derzeitigen Außentemparaturen 

edit: Habe mir gerade noch mal dein Pic angeschaut ....dreh den oberen Lüfter so das der die Luft hinausbefördert


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

ja dann sollte doch aber der fan (der weiße) auf der anderen seite sitzen.
finde den kühler etwas unpraktisch. sollte umgedreht werden.!!!!


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (23. August 2012)

Hm bei den aktuellen Temps ist der Kühler mit der Ivy-Bridge CPU einfach überfordert!


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Truemonkey hast du vielleicht auch einen Ratschlag für mich? Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter... bei dem Test sind die CPUs alle viel Kühler 
Der Kühler hat solche Schrauben mit Federn, die kann man eig. nicht falsch anziehen, ich hab sie voll festgezogen wie in der anleitung.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2012)

Habe ich schon im meinen ersten Post editiert 

schau mal nach


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Hab den oberen Lüfter gedreht und den vorderen 12V abgeklemmt, vorne pustet nur noch einmal 7V 120mm spectre rein.
Die Zimmertemps liegen geschätzt bei 25-30°C aber erst so warm seit ich prime laufen habe  davor wars normal angenehm vllt 22°
Fenster ist auch offen.


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

bleibe dabei, der muss andersrum. dann kühlt er besser.


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2012)

Was für temps hast du denn ohne OC ? 

Mal getestet um eine Ausgangsbasis zu haben ? 

Hast du denn auch mal mit einem andern Tool die temps gegen kontrolliert ?
Nur um auszuschließen das HW monitor nicht vllt falsch ausliest

Edit:
@ Target 
Schau dir bitte sein Pic mal genau an ....der Lüfter drückt doch schon die Luft durch den Kühler so wie du dir das dachtest


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Ich nehm HW monitor, coretemp und speccy.
ohne oc überprüf ich kurz.


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Ohne OC die Cores 60-65°C, meist um die 60 rum.
Laut HWMonitor Package 67°C aber das kann doch nicht sein? oder? die Tcase ist doch normal etwa 10°C geringer als die Core-temps??
CPUTIN 45°C  Ist das vielleicht die echte Tcase?
VCore unter last (3,6Ghz Turbo) 1,072V
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2012)

60- 65° unter Prime bei den Außentemps ist schon fast normal ....aber dein Kühler sollte schon ein wenig besser kühlen 

Kannst du den Kühler bewegen wenn du ihn versuchst leicht zu drehen ?

Das wäre dann ein zeichen dafür das er zuwenig Anpressdruck hat .

korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre .
Die Schrauben mit dem du ihn festziehst kannst du ja nur bis zum Anschlag drehen da sie oben geschlossen sind oder ?

Was du testen könntest wäre unter den federn eine zusätzliche Unterlagscheibe zu legen um so einen höheren Anpressdruck zu erzielen.
Könnte Wunder wirken


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

zu hoher anpressdruck widerum beeinflusst die temperaturen negativ. bei solchen schrauben generell nur handfest ziehen. steht auch in vielen beschreibungen der kühler drin.
hatte meinen auch zu fest, nach dem lockern 4°C weniger.


----------



## Pixy (23. August 2012)

Der Lüfter im Deckel pustet momentan rein, mach den lieber so, dass dieser rauspustet und somit kannst du den Lüfter vorne auch wieder aktivieren.


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2012)

@Target
Sry wenn ich dich nochmal berichtigen muß ....die Schrauben sind so konzepiert das sie bis zum Anschlag angedreht werden müssen.

Es liegt normalerweise sogar ein zweites paar bei das einen noch höheren Anpressdruck bewirkt 



> liefert Prolimatech noch ein spezielles Paar schwarz eloxierter Federschrauben, die nur auf Intel-Sockeln genutzt werden können. Diese haben einen deutlich höheren Anpressdruck als die herkömmlichen Federschrauben. Vor deren Gebrauch sollte man absehen, da man sich außerhalb des zulässigen Anpressdrucks auf den Prozessor bewegt und somit auch die Herstellergarantie für die CPU erlischt


 

Aber was mich ein klein wenig verwundert ist ....dafür das du vorhin noch nicht einmal wußtes was für ein Kühler das überhaupt ist scheinst du dich ja jetzt schlagartig damit auszukennen .

Und ohne jetzt was falsches sagen zu wollen ....ein zu hoher Anpressdruck kann vieles bewirken.
Nur eins sicherlich nicht 
Schlechtere temps


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Target
> Sry wenn ich dich nochmal berichtigen muß ....die Schrauben sind so konzepiert das sie bis zum Anschlag angedreht werden müssen.
> 
> Es liegt normalerweise sogar ein zweites paar bei das einen noch höheren Anpressdruck bewirkt
> ...



ich kannte den kühler per se nicht, und?
es geht doch nur darum wie der airflow funktionieren soll. und deshalb wäre es am geschicktesten, den kühler zu drehen. außerdem muss man nicht jeden einzelnen kühler kennen um jmd sagen zu können, warum er EVT zu hohe temps hat. du weißt es ja auch nicht 100%. das kühlprinzip ändert sich ja nicht, aber klär mich auf wenn ich falsch liege.
wenn du mal ein paar foren durchsuchst, hatten andere auch schlechtere temperaturen, durch zu festes anpressen. bei mir ist es selbst so gewesen. oder willst du mir sagen, dass die 4°C ein hirngespinst waren? wenn es schrauben sind mit kappen, alles klar. bei allem anderen --> handfest.

@TE: wenn du schrauben hast, die du bis zum anschlag ziehen kannst, dann tu.


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Bewegen kann ich da nix, nur die Heatpipes "federn" ein bisschen 
Schrauben hab ich bis Anschlag fest.
Unterlegscheiben möcht ich nciht, nicht dass noch mein Mainboard reißt 
Danke für deine Hilfe 
Ich geh schlafen muss morgen früh raus


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2012)

*hust*

ich will dir ja nichts Target ....aber den Kühler kann man nicht drehen oder anders montieren 
Das ist nicht möglich 

Schau mal hier rein vllt verstehst du es dann ....klick

@TE 

teste einfach mal die schwarzen Schrauben 
Nur um mal zu sehen ob es einen Unterschied ausmacht 
Brauchst die ja nicht dauerhaft nutzen sondern das würde Aufschluß darüber bringen ob mehr druck die Temps positiv beeinflußen würde


----------



## Gurkensalat (23. August 2012)

Hab gar keine schwarzen schrauben...


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2012)

die sollten aber dabei sein 
in dem von mir verlinkten test siehst du sie 

Dann werde ich wohl morgen mal einen auspacken müssen und nachschauen ob sie wirklich nicht dabei sind.
Wir haben davon zwar zwei im shop aber noch keinen verbaut


----------



## Pixy (24. August 2012)

> die sollten aber dabei sein


Die wurden wieder entfernt und können nur extra angefordert werden.
Es gab da wohl zu viele Probleme, da einige nicht ganz damit umgehen konnten.


----------



## Lyph (24. August 2012)

Also ich habe das gleiche Setup: "i5-3570k + Genesis" und die typisch guten Temperaturwerte -> T(Case): Idle [30°C] / Last [40°C] +-10%.

Übertaktet habe ich allerdings noch nicht, dafür laufen meine Lüfter (NB Multiframe MS-12) bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen (600-700rpm bis 50°C) => sollte somit noch viel Spielraum sein (max. 1500rpm).

Somit leistet der Lüfter genau das, was er laut diversen Tests leisten soll: hohe Kühlleistung bei geringen Drehzahlen und dadurch sehr geringer Lautstärke.

Alledings nutze ich "noch" die IGP HD4000 (danke NVidia für die späte und teure GTX 660Ti), somit könnte sich das mit einer dedizierten Grafikkarte noch etwas wärmer werden.

@TE: Die Lüfter sind genau richtig montiert: Ein Lüfter bläst die Luft durch die Lamellen nach hinten und ein weiterer durch die Lamellen Richtung Mainboard/Ram.

Intel gibt eine maximale Temperatur von 67.4°C an. (*T[Case]!*)
T[Core] kann dann bestimmt problemlos bis 75°C gehen würde ich mal schätzen.

Den oberen Lüfter würde ich btw. rausnehmen: 2 vorne rein und 1 hinten raus reicht (genauso habe ich es auch).


----------



## Gurkensalat (24. August 2012)

Danke euch 
Ich bin jetzt 2 Wochen weg, danach mach ich mal oben das Loch zu und trage nochmal neue WLP auf und schau mir die temps an. Die Vcore senke ich dann auch nochmal, zur Not senke ich den Takt auf 4ghz.
lg Gurkensalat


----------



## Nyuki (11. September 2012)

@Genesis


Darkstar[GER] schrieb:


> Hm bei den aktuellen Temps ist der Kühler mit der Ivy-Bridge CPU einfach überfordert!


 
glaubst du auch nur weil du noch nie hattest

Z77 Extreme4 mit einem 3570k - 0-15 offset 4.5 GHZ Stabil max 62° 
Mit dem BQT PRO Rock 2 60°

HWMoni und OpenHardw.Moni Zeigen mir einen Idle der sofort absinkt von 20° schwankend 22° ! Bei allen Kerne. Irgendwie lesen die Programme noch falsch aus bei dem Board oder ka.
Er hat soweit ich weiß noch keinen BS nach Nächtelange duchrzocken Von Bf3 mit mir gehabt.
Alles Perfekt nur er hat sich für den BQT entschieden da er ein wenig besser kühlt auf Last als der Genesis aber ein ticken lauter ist was man ab 1m nicht mehr unterscheiden kann.

gutes gelingen noch^^


----------

